

Scientists reverse ageing in mice, humans could be next - Debugreality
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2013-12-20/scientists-develop-anti-ageing-process-in-mice/5168580

======
Debugreality
I watched this story on the news this morning when I woke up was rather
ammusing - Breaking news "Kate and William plan to visit Australia in 5
months. And by the way Scientists discover how to reverse ageing."

Glad they have their priorities straight because you know Science is just that
thing those geeks do...

~~~
return0
That's never going to change

